
New App Store, sell your appointments at the Apple Genius Bar - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/06/18/new-app-store-sell-your-appointments-at-the-apple-genius-bar/
======
lylejohnson
In the next installment, the author will relate anecdotes about the times he
repeatedly dropped by his doctor's office without an appointment and they
couldn't see him.

